# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products تحديثات :  Asansam ver 1.7.6 released(remove google account)

## mohamed73

*Asansam ver 1.7.6 Released*  *FIRST in WORLD * *Add Remove Google Account (USB CABLE)
===============================* *Supported all samsung android models* *-Remove in few seconds
-Remove Without lose any data
-Remove with one click*  *About Remove google account
==================== This method we put in this new version must theorically work on all samsung android
phones's we  test it on few phones and its work prefectly but exception found every time
so please test this method on your phones if it doenst answer you right contact with us 
to fix Sonork id:100.1587178 
Download
===============
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
=============== Download rar file and extract in c:/asansam2
================================= * *BR
ASANGSM TEAM
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *

----------

